# Mantids of Malaysia



## orionmystery (Aug 22, 2015)

Mantis threesome! LOL. See the next pic.



Deroplatys lobata IMG_8021 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Dead Leaf Mantids (Deroplatys lobata). Two males on one female. Malaysia.



Deroplatys lobata IMG_8011 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Dead Leaf Mantis (Deroplatys desiccata.). Selangor, Malaysia. 



Deroplatys desiccata_MG_0284 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr




Deroplatys desiccata_MG_0282 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Unidentified mantis nymph. Leptomantella sp.?



Unidentified mantis IMG_3203 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Amantis sp.



Amantis sp.? IMG_1192 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Mantis, Hapalopeza nitens. Selangor, Malaysia.



Hapalopeza nitens_MG_3906 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

A really gravid (?) female Deroplatys lobata enjoying drumstick for supper.



Deroplatys lobata_MG_6677 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

More mantids of Malaysia: Mantis         |         Up Close with Nature


----------



## baturn (Aug 22, 2015)

Excellent, particularly numbers 3 and 8.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 22, 2015)

orionmystery said:


> Mantis threesome! LOL. See the next pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great set! But#1, #3 and #8 are superb as photographs as well as captures of elusive creatures.  And looking at #3, e.g., I think that Darwin is on to something!


----------



## weepete (Aug 22, 2015)

Absolutley stunning as allways mate.


----------



## knswee (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful series

ken


----------



## tirediron (Aug 24, 2015)

Brilliant, as always.


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Sep 2, 2015)

Stunning  set ! You are very good in photography. Thanks  for sharing.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 4, 2015)

wonderful!


----------



## JamesScott86 (Sep 8, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 8, 2015)

SWEETNESS!

There some freaky stuff going on here.  3somes and nymphs?


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 1, 2015)

nice set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 1, 2015)

WOW! Freaky insects are cool. Man, those are excellent! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarrasani (Dec 21, 2015)

1 and 3 my faves. excellent quality, apart the disturbing big watermark.
sandro


----------

